# Farben vergleichen



## Bluefire (9. Aug 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne ein Programm schreiben, dass etwas bestimmtes macht, wenn ein Pixel eine bestimmte Farbe hat (z.B.: r= 100; g=150; b=200).
Die Pixelfarbe bekomme ich ja durch:

```
Robot.getPixelColor(x,y)
```
Aber wie kann ich die erhaltene Pixelfarbe mit der von oben (r= 100; g=150; b=200) vergleichen?


----------



## Geeeee (9. Aug 2009)

Mit .equals():

```
if (new Robot().getPixelColor(0, 0).equals(new Color(100,150,200))) {
   System.out.println("farbe gefunden");
}
```
Das ist natürlich nur ein kleines Beispiel..solltest nicht immer den Robot und die Farbe erzeugen


----------



## Bluefire (9. Aug 2009)

@ Geeeee: Dank dir; geht alles super!


----------



## Bluefire (10. Aug 2009)

Noch eine Frage:
Ist es möglich die Farbe eines Pixels nur mit dem Wert r=100 zu vergleichen?
Ist es dann auch möglich die Farbe eines Pixeln mit einem Wertebereich, also z.B.  r=98 bis r=102 zu vergleichen?


----------



## Michael... (10. Aug 2009)

Bluefire hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich die Farbe eines Pixels nur mit dem Wert r=100 zu vergleichen?


Ja


Bluefire hat gesagt.:


> Ist es dann auch möglich die Farbe eines Pixeln mit einem Wertebereich, also z.B.  r=98 bis r=102 zu vergleichen?


Ja
Und zwar hiermit: Color.getRed()


----------



## Bluefire (10. Aug 2009)

@Michael...:  Dank dir; Klappt alles!


----------

